# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Реестр специалистов и сертификат VirusInfo

## olejah

Уважаемый участники и гости VirusInfo!
Наша команда готова представить сертификат. 



Теперь каждый прошедший обучение на нашем сайте, может получить данный сертификат на свое имя, подтверждающий, что этот человек освоил методику лечения компьтера от вредоносных программ с помощью специализированных инструментов, по авторской методике проекта VirusInfo. Сертификат дается на 3 года.

Все прошедшие обучение по желанию могут быть занесены в реестр сертифицированных специалистов VirusInfo.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Кто хочет получить сертификат и попасть в реестр сертифицированных специалистов пиши здесь или в аналогичной теме в закрытом разделе http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=139578

----------


## Aleksandra

И что для этого нужно?

----------


## olejah

*Aleksandra*, мне в ЛС: имя, фамилия. Ответом получаете ссылку на сертификат.
В реестр заносим по желанию.

----------

